

Raspberry Pi sells out within hours - jimmyhwang
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2012/03/01/interest-explodes-as-humble-raspberry-pi-computer-sells-out-in-hours/

======
ChuckMcM
Actually it sold out within a few minutes. It took a few hours to figure that
out apparently.

